# L264



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

I have L264 now on my 211. It downloaded today.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

I Do Also,any Changes?


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't see any.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

And Lip sync is still a problem in HD using Optical output.


----------



## sherlock1 (Feb 6, 2006)

anthonyi said:


> And Lip sync is still a problem in HD using Optical output.


.....most receivers have a mode to adjust for "lip sync", OR, sound delay. You can speed it up, or slow it down, whichever is required.

I suspect you are concerned about a direct connect to the TV. BUT, if you're talking about running it through a receiver, you might check the manual to see about adjusting the sound.

Sometimes we overlook the simplest thing.

Good luck!


----------



## dmils (May 1, 2005)

sherlock1 said:


> .....most receivers have a mode to adjust for "lip sync", OR, sound delay. You can speed it up, or slow it down, whichever is required.
> 
> I suspect you are concerned about a direct connect to the TV. BUT, if you're talking about running it through a receiver, you might check the manual to see about adjusting the sound.
> 
> ...


This is an admitted bug in the 211/411 and not a simple timing issue thats solved in the receiver settings. The synch seems to vary day to dat and channel to channel.

I am amazed that the "insiders"on this forum have had no comment. Leads me to belive it may be more serious than a simple software upgrade


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

2.64 just broke 5.1 on my H/K AVR85. Now there is a huge delay w/toslink and DD. 

Before 2.64 it was a very slight delay and only happened once or twice, now it's pretty consistent across the board and happens all the time.

Edit: it doesn't seem as severe as I thought.... it's just happened on a few OTA locals that I've been able to narrow it down to, so I might chalk it up to station issues at this point: my local FOX and NBC affiliates. Seems a little odd though that both stations would be having problems at the same time.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I tried adjusting my 211 and thought it worked, 264 messed it back up assuming that I had it fixed. I can set audio sync in my av receiver, but not for each program. The 211 is way out on one program and in sync on another. Boston legal in HD/OTA was way out of sync last night.

What did 264 fix or susposed to have fixed.


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

I was watching A and E and it looked like they were doing some
focusing. It was like they were working on the picture.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Any release notes on this L264?


----------



## sherlock1 (Feb 6, 2006)

dmils said:


> This is an admitted bug in the 211/411 and not a simple timing issue thats solved in the receiver settings. The synch seems to vary day to dat and channel to channel.
> 
> I am amazed that the "insiders"on this forum have had no comment. Leads me to belive it may be more serious than a simple software upgrade


.......interesting! I have had a 411 for about three weeks and have NONE of the problems I've seen here, i.e., "dreaded black screen", no sound, lip sync, etc. "Admitted" problem?? I haven't seen DN admit anything. I've seen lots of posters here "admit" stuff back and forth to each other on these forums. Far from official it seems to me.

The only difference I've seen with the Last two software "upgrades" is a degradation in the overall HD reception across the spectrum, locals, Vooms, and the regulars. The PQ of the HD has dropped from the quality I first experienced on my 411 with the L262 software.

Just my observations. Nothing official or engraved in rock tablets.


----------



## Paul43 (Feb 2, 2006)

Received a 211 today to 'replace' my lip sync sick 411. As suspected, the problem is the same on the 211.

My lip sync problem only occurs with the digital optical cable connection. Analog (RCA L&R jacks) do not appear to be a problem but I lose my 5.1. The 'delay' can be either video or audio and sometimes it is OK. Max delay appears to be 250-500ms. It is as though the box is trying to sync two sine waves and cannot figure out what it is doing.

The CSRs appear to be throwing darts in the dark. I simply do not understand how they could release a line of receivers without thoroughly testing them (unless they were stuck in a competition with D* - guess what, lip sync problems at D* also).


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Paul43 said:


> Received a 211 today to 'replace' my lip sync sick 411. As suspected, the problem is the same on the 211.
> 
> My lip sync problem only occurs with the digital optical cable connection. Analog (RCA L&R jacks) do not appear to be a problem but I lose my 5.1. The 'delay' can be either video or audio and sometimes it is OK. Max delay appears to be 250-500ms. It is as though the box is trying to sync two sine waves and cannot figure out what it is doing.
> 
> The CSRs appear to be throwing darts in the dark. I simply do not understand how they could release a line of receivers without thoroughly testing them (unless they were stuck in a competition with D* - guess what, lip sync problems at D* also).


having the same problem with my 211.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

At least you don't have to reset your receiver at least 3 times a day. I have a 411. Dish has suspended charging me until I receive a new unit. I had a Dish 6000 and never had the problems I am having with this receiver, black screen and now consistent total loss of signal. The other two (older receivers in the house) have had no problems. Nice strong signals on both of them.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

dmils said:


> This is an admitted bug in the 211/411 and not a simple timing issue thats solved in the receiver settings. The synch seems to vary day to dat and channel to channel.
> 
> I am amazed that the "insiders"on this forum have had no comment. Leads me to belive it may be more serious than a simple software upgrade


i have 211 since feb works great no problems what so ever


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

cuquiandgus17 said:


> i have 211 since feb works great no problems what so ever


I am glad for you. I have tried to get my 411 to work for the last hour. After 4 resets and 3 check switchs I finally have a signal. I don't think it is a switch problem because the other two receivers are working just fine. Still waiting on the new receiver.


----------



## sendy (Jan 18, 2006)

vip-211 here works perfect


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

After burning in my vip211 for a week I hooked it up. PQ on HD is a little better and SD about the same as 811 but lip sync is bad. With set hooked up via optical it varies from slight to terrible on digital if I switch my rec. to analog still thru optical its fine. So my thoughts are its only dolby digital thru optical and not analog signal. Also 211 while going from OTA to sat screen turned black and still had audio as well guide. Soft reset fixed it has not happend again. Mike


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

My picture is still blurrry. Especially on CNN. But HD looks good.


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

The shows that are live...look like it is on VHS tape watched over and over!!


----------

